# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Rakia

## mullaymeri

Po si nuk doli nje burre, xhanem, te na flase per Raki-ne, more. Kjo dhome nuk do te ishte komplete pa ket pije, qe ne vendin tone ka fituar statusin e pijes kombetare. 
 RAKI - quhet lengu qe merret si rezultat i distilimit te mushtit te rrushit. 
 Bazu ne dokumentet e vjetra historia e prodhimit te distilateve nga rrushi e ka zanafillen ne  Mesapotami ne shekujt VIII-VII para krishtit. 
 Ne shekuj ka ndrushu dhe lloji i distilateve te marre nga rrushi. 
1) Distilat i mushtit te rrushit te fermentuar (leng dhe bistak bashke)- ---RAKI
 2) Distilat i lengut te rrushit te fermentuar(lengu i ndare nga bistaket) -  Acqua-Vite
 3) Distilat  i mushtit te rrushit mbasi kemi larguar lengun per te bere vere-- GRAPPA.
Rakia zakonisht klasifikohet ne kater tipe :
1) Raki e re ose lehone - eshte rakia e sapo dale nga distilimi qe nuk ka kaluar asnji proces vjeterimi.
2)Raki e vjeteruar
3) Raki aromatike- qe merret si rezultat i distilimit te mushtit te rrusheve aromatike si psh. Perla, Muskat, Amerikan ose çelek etj.
4) Raki e aromatizuar - qe perfitohet si rezultat i fermentimit te mushtit sebashku me bime aromatike.
 Me poshte po ju sjell nji fotografi per te kriju nji ide se si behet distilimi i mushtit per te prodhu Raki.

----------


## alvi

O Mullaymero, vllai tem, Klodi, Nuh Musa dhe une(lol) e kemi hapur nje teme qe e quajtem me perkedheli Rakiforumi!
Me duket se emri i temes eshte rakija dhe Muslimanet ose dicka e tille.
Po ty bravo te qofte qe e hape kete teme perseri, hallall ta boft zoti goten e rakis se e paske pas kismet!

----------


## kapedani2001

ja nje dolli per ty dhe per zonjen numer nje qe ke ne foto
mulla
ste ngelet qefi besoj

----------


## Amanti

A ka  ndonje teraqi te na thote sa kohe duhet lene te thartohet mushti .
Lihet damixhani i hapur a mbyllet ? Dhe ndonje hollesi tjeter po pati mundesi.
Kam rreth 50 kile rrush  dhe dua ti bej raki .
Faleminderit

----------


## alibaba

çfarë duhet hedhuir në rrush për të fermentuar?
Apo duhet të shtrydhet rrushi së pari?

----------


## BaBa

mullahymeri  HaLLaLL per Temen   :shkelje syri: 



*AJde gjak e Dhjam !!!



Me Respekt BaB-ELBaSaNi  !!!*

----------


## Homza

Jo mor se nuk e pin kush ket zeher, ca folni edhe ju kshu ehh?

----------


## murik

Sa e mir osht kjo raki
osht nji pije olimpike
e pijn prej jugu e n'veri
n'ver pranver n'vjesht e dimen
osht shum simpatike.
Ca e dun n'mjes me kafe
t'tjer e dun me djath e gjiz
dikush tjeter per me bo llafe
dikush tjeter me u hazdis.
Ma e mira osht prej rrushi
kshu ka thon nji burr prej Prushi
ca e bojn me kumlla t'tharta
qi kur e pin t'djeg ne batha.
Por kampjona jon skraparllijt
mjeshtra t'lind per ket pun
mrapa s'ngelet as Permeti
c'do sekret ja din der n'fun.
T'mir e bojn ene n'Berat
ne Devoll e n'Lazarat
por po dalin ne ca t'ri
qi e qajn ene n'veri.
Si te doni e ka ta ktheni
osht nji pije simbol veni
sic osht birra n'Gjermani
ene vena n'Itali
kshu osht Rakija ne Shqipni.
Osht nji pije olimpike
kur e pin me terezi
osht dhe ngelet simpatike
kur e pin me shoqni.
Dhe tashi qi po shkruj
me mungon uj'i bekum
noshta n'men i shkon dikuj
per shnet tim m'e pi pa uj.

----------


## Amanti

Hallall i qofte Mullaymerit
dhe Murikut per poezine
por qe tia bejme tamem nderin 
kush do te na tregoj per rakine ?

rrushi si shtypet edhe ruhet 
sa e si ai qe e di 
lihet menjane te nuseroj 
derisa te behet gati per tu bere raki ?

hallall ju qoft mor teraqij 
qe zanatin dhe te tjereve po ja leme
se rakine brez pas brezi 
me fund dhe per ju  do e ngreme .

----------


## Isomer937

Mbifte maje gurit kjo pije e bekuar.

Raki pe mani kini pire o trima?

----------


## Ujku_i_Ri

> Mbifte maje gurit kjo pije e bekuar.
> 
> Raki pe mani kini pire o trima?


Vjen ere si puna e rakise se kumblles dhe s'eshte e mire.

Si rakia e moskatit s'ka.

----------


## drague

Une kam bere(djegur) raki shume here ,por doja dhe mendimin tuaj. :buzeqeshje: 
ps. nuk jam i pime sot.kom qene me Baben.

----------


## OO7

Mblidhet rushi nga hardhia (ose blihet nqs ske hardhi te shpia  :ngerdheshje:  ). Psh pasi ke mbledh 200 kg rush e grumbullon ne 1 vend dhe pastaj fillon proçesi i shtypjes se rushit. Rushin e shtyp me kembe (çizme) ose tani kan dal ca paisje mekanike qe e shtyp me shpejte dhe pa u lodhur.
Rushin e shtypur e grumbullon ne nje fuçi 2 kuintalçe ( hekuri ose dhe plastike) dhe e le aty brenda pa e mbyllur plotesisht dhe hermetikisht kapakun, ne kte gjendje do qendroje disa dite derisa te afrohen mizat e rakise qe te kryejne fermentimin. Gjat ktyre 3-4 diteve ku kan hyre dhe mizat e kan bere punen e tyre duhet ta trazosh me ndonje dru 2 here ne dite.
Pastaj ne ditet ne vijim fuçise i mbyllet kapaku hermetikisht qe te mos mari apo te nxjerri ajer dhe 1 here ne dite duhet te hapet kapaku dhe te trazohet me drurin qe thash me lart, pasi trazohet shpejt e shpejt mbyllet kapaku perseri hermetikisht (kjo behet per arsye se rrezikon te shpertheje fuçia si bombe nqs nuk hapet te pakten 1 here ne dite) .
Ne kte gjendje do qendroje minimumi 2 jave, kjo eshte dhe ne varesi te kohes sepse nese eshte nxehte mjaftojn 2 jave dhe nese eshte fresket duhet lene me shume.
Pasi kemi aritur ne fund te dy-javshit bejm gati kazanin ku do zihet rakia. Kazani duhet te jete mundesisht i gjithi prej bakri qe te dali raki e cilesis se larte. 
Mbushim kazanin (kazani dihet qe eshte i perbere nga 2 pjeset kryesore + tubin ku del rakia ), pra mbushim pjesen e poshtme te kazanit deri ne 10 cm afer buzes, pastaj e cojm te vendi ku eshte ndezur zjarri, e montojm kazanin duke i vene pjesen e siperme dhe e izolojme me brum ne pjeset qe lidhet kazani posht dhe pjesa siper. Me pas i vendosim dhe pjesen e tubit edhe kte e izolojme me brum ne vendin ku lidhet me kazanin. ( tubi eshte i lidhur me nje zorre uji ku uji rrjedh vazhdimisht ne njeren ane futet dhe del ne anen tjeter.
Duhet treguar kujdes kur zjarri behet me drunj sepse duhet te jet konstant gjat zierjes se rakise (tani rakin e ziejn edhe me furnella me gaz). Pas disa minutash fillon te pikoje nga tubi rakia, pika e pare quhet dhe eshte ne nje gradacion shum te larte ne fillim pastaj duke kaluar koha duke u zbutur gradacioni. Gjithmon do e provosh her pas here rakine per te pare se sa e forte eshte sepse pas 2 oresh arin deri aty sa ska me gradacion alkoli dhe del si uje. E gjithe rakia qe del duhet mbledhur ne nje ene te madhe qe ne fund fare pasi te mbaroj e gjitha  ( 8 kazane ndoshta gjithsej ) te perzihet qe te ket te njejten grade alkoli. Duhet vazhdimisht ta kontrollosh qe mos e besh te dobet. 
Pasi ke mbaruar zierjen e kazanit te pare, e hap kazanin dhe shkon diku qe te derdhesh bërsin (rushin e ngelur ne kazan nga zierja). Pastaj duhet te lash me uje dhe te pastrosh brumin e ngelur nga izolimi qe i bem ne fillim kazanit dhe pasi e ke lare dhe pastruar mire behesh gati te mbushesh kazanin e dyte ... e kshu me radhe derisa te mbaroj komplet fuçia qe ishte me rush.
Kshu pra behet Rakia.

----------


## alproud

shko tek ky linku per ta pare procesin me foto:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alwynt/tags/raki/

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Mblidhet rushi nga hardhia (ose blihet nqs ske hardhi te shpia  ). Psh pasi ke mbledh 200 kg rush e grumbullon ne 1 vend dhe pastaj fillon proçesi i shtypjes se rushit. Rushin e shtyp me kembe (çizme) ose tani kan dal ca paisje mekanike qe e shtyp me shpejte dhe pa u lodhur.
> Rushin e shtypur e grumbullon ne nje fuçi 2 kuintalçe ( hekuri ose dhe plastike) dhe e le aty brenda pa e mbyllur plotesisht dhe hermetikisht kapakun, ne kte gjendje do qendroje disa dite derisa te afrohen mizat e rakise qe te kryejne fermentimin. Gjat ktyre 3-4 diteve ku kan hyre dhe mizat e kan bere punen e tyre duhet ta trazosh me ndonje dru 2 here ne dite.
> Pastaj ne ditet ne vijim fuçise i mbyllet kapaku hermetikisht qe te mos mari apo te nxjerri ajer dhe 1 here ne dite duhet te hapet kapaku dhe te trazohet me drurin qe thash me lart, pasi trazohet shpejt e shpejt mbyllet kapaku perseri hermetikisht (kjo behet per arsye se rrezikon te shpertheje fuçia si bombe nqs nuk hapet te pakten 1 here ne dite) .
> Ne kte gjendje do qendroje minimumi 2 jave, kjo eshte dhe ne varesi te kohes sepse nese eshte nxehte mjaftojn 2 jave dhe nese eshte fresket duhet lene me shume.
> Pasi kemi aritur ne fund te dy-javshit bejm gati kazanin ku do zihet rakia. Kazani duhet te jete mundesisht i gjithi prej bakri qe te dali raki e cilesis se larte. 
> Mbushim kazanin (kazani dihet qe eshte i perbere nga 2 pjeset kryesore + tubin ku del rakia ), pra mbushim pjesen e poshtme te kazanit deri ne 10 cm afer buzes, pastaj e cojm te vendi ku eshte ndezur zjarri, e montojm kazanin duke i vene pjesen e siperme dhe e izolojme me brum ne pjeset qe lidhet kazani posht dhe pjesa siper. Me pas i vendosim dhe pjesen e tubit edhe kte e izolojme me brum ne vendin ku lidhet me kazanin. ( tubi eshte i lidhur me nje zorre uji ku uji rrjedh vazhdimisht ne njeren ane futet dhe del ne anen tjeter.
> Duhet treguar kujdes kur zjarri behet me drunj sepse duhet te jet konstant gjat zierjes se rakise (tani rakin e ziejn edhe me furnella me gaz). Pas disa minutash fillon te pikoje nga tubi rakia, pika e pare quhet dhe eshte ne nje gradacion shum te larte ne fillim pastaj duke kaluar koha duke u zbutur gradacioni. Gjithmon do e provosh her pas here rakine per te pare se sa e forte eshte sepse pas 2 oresh arin deri aty sa ska me gradacion alkoli dhe del si uje. E gjithe rakia qe del duhet mbledhur ne nje ene te madhe qe ne fund fare pasi te mbaroj e gjitha  ( 8 kazane ndoshta gjithsej ) te perzihet qe te ket te njejten grade alkoli. Duhet vazhdimisht ta kontrollosh qe mos e besh te dobet. 
> Pasi ke mbaruar zierjen e kazanit te pare, e hap kazanin dhe shkon diku qe te derdhesh bërsin (rushin e ngelur ne kazan nga zierja). Pastaj duhet te lash me uje dhe te pastrosh brumin e ngelur nga izolimi qe i bem ne fillim kazanit dhe pasi e ke lare dhe pastruar mire behesh gati te mbushesh kazanin e dyte ... e kshu me radhe derisa te mbaroj komplet fuçia qe ishte me rush.
> Kshu pra behet Rakia.


Shume mire e ke shpjegu. Ja dhe disa tips: Fucine ku mbani rrushin e shtypur eshte me mire te jete prej druri sesa hekuri ose plastike sepse nga keto te fundit rakia merr nje lloj ere (grahme). Gjithashtu rakia duhet mbajtur ne shishe qelqi jo pastike pasi plastikja e zbut gradacionin. Kilja e pare e rakise quhet balli i Kazanit dhe zakonisht nuk pihet por mbahet per ferkim kur je i semure. Rakia duhet provuar here pas here per gradacion. Sa me i ngadalte zjarri, aq me e forte del rakia. Kujdes: Provimi i shpeshte i rakise mund te shkaktoje dehje. 
Hajt zierje te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Desha të dija se si mund të sigurojë apo ku mund t'i gjejë majat për fermentimin e birrës???

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Desha të dija se si mund të sigurojë apo ku mund t'i gjejë majat për fermentimin e birrës???


Se di daje, po ce do birren o i uruar kur ne ketu po ziejme Rakine. E di cke ti; shko merr cik gjize, ullinj dhe ca qepe te njoma e ulena njehere me pi fshatce kur i thone.

----------


## drague

> Se di daje, po ce do birren o i uruar kur ne ketu po ziejme Rakine. E di cke ti; shko merr cik gjize, ullinj dhe ca qepe te njoma e ulena njehere me pi fshatce kur i thone.


Nai spec djegs nqs.eshte e mundur.po me shkon goja long. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^SHIU^

Hajt tia marrim nje kenge se rakia me kenge ka lezet:

Moj Raki, Moj Raki,
Valle moj nga dale ti,
Lumsi ne qe jemi duke te zier
po dehemi pa u ndier,
per sa kohe ti derdhesh lum,
vec budalliqe shkruj ne forum

----------


## alibaba

> Se di daje, po ce do birren o i uruar kur ne ketu po ziejme Rakine. E di cke ti; shko merr cik gjize, ullinj dhe ca qepe te njoma e ulena njehere me pi fshatce kur i thone.


Desha të dijë, ngaqë jam duke provuar të bëj vetë ca birrë.

----------

